# Day 12 post d2et



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi is it normal to have period like pains on day 12 & lower back pain ? Any help greatly received !


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Hun

The fertility clinic I attended told me cramping can be period coming or can be implantation. unfortunately thats not a definitive answer, although from my experience, I did have lower pain pain and cramping like period pain and was convinced my period was going but I was wrong. Really hope u get a bfp on test day xx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi thanks for replying ! Please god I will test positive tomorrow xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

annif

How did you get on??

The pessaries can cause cramping etc

Jillyhen


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi jillyjen 

Hope u are doing well ! Got a BFP ah clinic on Wednesday ... However, severe pains today like period pains ... Just now I noticed a very small amount of bright red blood ...am terrified ...dont know what to do ... Is it all over ? Have u any advise ? Thanks


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Try not to worry it can be quite normal - the baby / babies carry on burrowing in to make themselves snug - if the pain takes you off your feet or you have heavy bleeding. 

Good luck xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Annie

I got similar bright red blood during my last cycle and worried that it was all over.  One of the other ladies on here told me to stay calm, relax and lie up and rest and it turned out it wasn't all over and I now have twin baby girls.  I know it is easier said than done but try to chillax and lie up and rest, the bleed could be late implantation bleeding. I'm crossing my fingers for you. Take care.


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Annie's thinking of u, rest up xx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi jules thanks for taking the time to read my post & to reply ... I appreciate your advice ...you are brilliant !


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi yellow hope ... Your post had been invaluable to me & given me huge hope & comfort ...  Praying that this is the case with me ... Clinic are monitoring me closely & am due back to clinic on Wednesday next for another blood test ... Am in my mid forties ! So am certainly not young ! Am chillaxing big time ... Have an appointment with my dr on monday & am seriously thinking of taking time off work as I have a stressful job ... Have had 1 failed cycle, one cancelled cycle & this is last chance saloon for me & my other half ... Thanks so much again for posting ... xx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi mcn thanks for thinking of me xx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi mmcn thanks so much for thinking of me xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Annief hope all is well. Rest up as much as you can. If you can get time off work then I would highly recommend taking it because you need a stress free environment. Like yellowhope I had bleeding during my pregnancy, week 8,9,10 and then a heavy bleed with clots at 12 weeks and I have healthy twin boys. hang in there huni. 

Emma xx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi Emma thanks ! Really appreciate your advice .. Delighted to hear that you had healthy twin boys ...you have helped alleviate my worries ... Here's hoping that what I am experiencing is quite normal !  xx


----------

